# FinerDetails - Evo VIII - when experience counts



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

removed at customer's request


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Great job on a fantastic car


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Iain and can imagine it being stressful at times with the difference in panels.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice work Iain, how and what with did you do the bumpers with? :wave:


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

awesome work mate:thumb: like you say experiance and knowledge counts on a job like that. how long did it take ?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Iain, bet you loved the panels you could do with CF!


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice work Iain, looks like a mare of a job but great results as always.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

tdm said:


> awesome work mate:thumb: like you say experiance and knowledge counts on a job like that. how long did it take ?


9 and half hours


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

matt said:


> Nice work Iain, how and what with did you do the bumpers with? :wave:


blue pad, SV CF


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work as always Ian :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Some cracking 50/50s there. I really do need to get a PTG.

Nice work!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice work, lovely car


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

really nice reflections there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Stunning work, and bet it did keep you on your toes.

But thats where your 8yrs (?) experience comes in handy :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Iain that car looks fantastic.....God i bet that was hard work...


----------



## LennyE4EVO (Jun 25, 2008)

awsome mate ultra shiney and im a bit biased as i love all evos!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work mate the car looks cracking,


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as expected Iain :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is a fantastic job, what a lustre finish!

Stunning 

Gary


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

mmmmmmmm very nice 
You certainly brought out the best in it as usual :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

excellent work, the car looks fantastic!:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Top job Iain, sounds like a 'mare.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work Iain, nice wet look on the car


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

you should really upgrade your photobucket account, i can't see a single thing  (except for the "upgrade to photobucket pro" picture )


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

cheffi said:


> you should really upgrade your photobucket account, i can't see a single thing  (except for the "upgrade to photobucket pro" picture )


an email says it exceeded band widdth at 10.15pm last night. For the once or maybe twice a month it does it, I'll hold fire on that cost until I really have too :thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Excellent job Iain but if its anything like mine it wont take long to put it all back, with no effort might i add.

WD.


----------



## Parkywrx (Nov 28, 2007)

Errr....thats stunning!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Again. Great work Iain.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks Guys

The owner called me today, saying how over the moon he was, and he has a full copy of all the pics too, so he's chuffed to bits.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks amazing!! :doublesho

Very nice reflections :thumb:


----------



## Neo_VR (Jul 11, 2008)

Cracking job iain... you know how to make black cars look good!! :doublesho


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

superb work as always :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Absolutely awesome!
Just a question, what with it being his baby and all, did the owner know that parts had been resprayed or did you have to give him the bad news?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ouch, 3 hits of FCP? :doublesho

Surely you didn't do that with a blue 3m pad?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

transtek said:


> Absolutely awesome!
> Just a question, what with it being his baby and all, did the owner know that parts had been resprayed or did you have to give him the bad news?


he was aware of some, but not other others :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Ouch, 3 hits of FCP? :doublesho
> 
> Surely you didn't do that with a blue 3m pad?


no, all FCP with black pad.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - that would scare the hell out of me getting those readings 

amazing finish in the final shots though - it just looks dripping wet :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Fantastic work, great correction :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent level of detailing, looks awesome now :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thank you guys


----------



## ally_mac (Sep 20, 2006)

Some awesome work there mate. I am going to do my evo next week, although mine isnt as bad as that one, i am getting reading around the 85-150 mark


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

good work there matey! awesome car too


----------



## MRGTRSman (Mar 6, 2009)

That motor is proper lush


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I bet the guy creamed his pants when he saw that :lol:. Great work :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

how ironic this thread should be brought back to life!!!

One of you reading my diary? Back this Saturday to bring some spring life back into it


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

that should be fun for you


----------



## MRGTRSman (Mar 6, 2009)

Read some of your comments a bit to ott,was the car that bad before the detail


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

2 words, WOW and WOW looks lush fella, black is almost liquid!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

MRGTRSman said:


> Read some of your comments a bit to ott,was the car that bad before the detail


did you read and understand the first post?


----------



## MRGTRSman (Mar 6, 2009)

Read page to page yes


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

This is why you gotta love internet forums


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

were did you get the new attachment for the power washer?

car looks great!!!


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great work Iain, Lovely motor! :thumb:


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Some of the best 50/50 shots I've seen. Great work as always Iain.

Looking forward to you sorting out the wife's Astra coupe next month even more now.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The quality of your work always shows Iain.:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stunning finish there :argie: With the new Impreza's looking a little too Honda i think the Evo Is the best looking Jap Car.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Quite amazed at such a fantastic car that they scrimp on the paint thickness!

Good results.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

lovely work.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

STUNNING ian!


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

What a machine!! Cool good work!! :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic work as usual mate, it looked a bit of a puzzler.....:thumb:


----------

